# Das Lied von Eis und Feuer



## linolium (18. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute. 
Ein freund von mir hat sich vor ein paar Wochen alle teile der Hörbuchserie das Lied von Eis und Feuer geholt und ich hatte mir überlegt, ob ich mir die ausleihen soll.
Und nun zu meiner Frage:
Lohnt es sich, sich die anzuhören?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2012)

Leih es doch einfach, und wenn es Dir nicht gefällt, schaltest Du halt wieder ab ^^   Grad bei Hörbüchern ist es halt schwer zu sagen: erstmal kann es sein, dass Dir die Story nicht zusagt, obwohl das Buch 99% aller anderen Lesern gefällt, und dann kann es bei der Hörbuchversion wiederum sein, dass dem einen die Stimme(n) überhaupt nicht zusagt und der andere alles super findet.

Welches Hörbuch isses denn überhaupt? Bei amazon finde ich nämlich gar kein passendes Produkt...


----------



## linolium (18. Juli 2012)

Hier ist mal der Amazon link zum ersten:
Das Lied von Eis und Feuer 1

ich dachte irgent wer kennt die und hat ne Ahnung, ob die story gut ist.
Hab gelesen das ist das buch, auf dem game of thrones basiert.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2012)

Ja, Game of Thrones basiert auf dieser "Saga", das ist korrekt.


----------



## danomat (19. Juli 2012)

Ich hab das hörbuch. 
Hab aber wieder aufgehört. Schau nur noch die serie im englischen original. 

Im hörbuch wurds mir zu langweilig und zu komplex. Hab total die lust daran verloren  Tausende namen und personen. Da bleib ich ich lieber bei der serie. 

Wobei ich sagen muss dass es z.b bei harry potter genau andersrum war.


----------



## Don_Lokus (7. August 2012)

Hörbuch kann ich nicht beurteilen... Serie allerdings schon und die ist nunmal einsame Spitze!

Ausleihen kostet doch nichts bei deinem Freund... hör kurz rein und wenn es dir gefällt, dann hör weiter und wenn nicht ... tja dann halt nicht ;D


----------

